# *UPDATE* PHOTOS ADDED Greene County-Only 2 spots left



## gawhitetail (Jul 1, 2008)

UPDATE 8/1/08

I know that it is late in the game to be searching for members.  Especially at this price.  If you have an interest but just are not quite sure, come take a look and get all of your questions answered.  There is a good sized heard in an amazingly diverse habitat.  There really is something for everyone.  I am surprised that it is taking so long to fill these last spots with it being so close to Atlanta.  Please make your arrangements as soon as possible to come and tour the place.


UPDATE 7/20/08

We have met some great folks and are looking forward to a great season!  We are down to the last 2 spots.  I have 2 that were unable to look at the place this weekend and have not spoken to them.  PM me for an appointment.  If you need an opinion as to the quality of this place and the group of hunters I will be glad to point you to a Woody's regular that has joined up.

UPDATE 7/15/08

Here are a few trail cam photos from the adjacent property.   Looking good!  Still showing the property this weekend.  PM for a spot.


UPDATE 
*************
It is over 1500 acres and we will likely add one or two members.  Slots are filling up so do not hesitate!
*************

Over 1300 acres in the very northern portion of Greene county.  2 miles of creek bottom, cut over, thick pines, thin pines, hardwoods, and food plots.  This place has it all!  Max of 10 members.  $1500 per member.  2 bucks and 2 does per membership.  Bucks with 20" spread and 150" B and C have been taken from this tract.

Good roads.

PM for an appointment to look at the land and for more info.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 1, 2008)

*come on now*

ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 3, 2008)

*Getting some PM's*

But not enough.

This is going to be a top notch club.  Close to those in Atlanta.

I live in N Gwinnett and it was 52 miles from my front door.


----------



## moonrise (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm interested, please send more info and phone #.  Thanks


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 7, 2008)

*******update**********

Check out the update. 

It just gets better!


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 11, 2008)

*Planning to show the property*

on Sunday 7/20

Only a couple of spots left!

PM me to make arrangements.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 13, 2008)

*Dont Forget*

We will be showing the property one week from today.

Those whom I have already spoken to, please do not forget to contact me later in the week to confirm.

Anyone else interested, please PM me for details etc.

Thanks


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 15, 2008)

*Pics*

I will be posting photos of deer from recent seasons within the next 48 hours.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 16, 2008)

*Greene co  club*

thanks  for the call .  enjoy the  chat  
  wish  we had talked  back in Fed - Mar  //////       

   guys need to remember  this is  a old club (with new owners  and  new ideas   )    almost  a new  start - up club ,
    ground floor ///////     
   and its  north of  I-20       Northern Greene co       
   Redlands  wma  close  by,  and still north of Greensbore  
   good luck         w/t       steve


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 18, 2008)

*Showing this weekend*

Ya'll come!

Only a couple of spots left if the guys that are coming take theirs.

PM to make arrangements.

Take another look at the pics.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of those that came out today!  I look forward to hunting with all of you.  Great group!

To those of you coming tomorrow, bring some water and your walking shoes.  You won't be disappointed.

We just might fill the last couple of spots.

If you are interested please PM me ASAP


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 23, 2008)

*Ttt*



If your looking for a great spot you will  and then think that your  for passing this one up!  Then you will  and be  at yourself.  You will  yourself and wish you were 

So  dont you check it out?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 24, 2008)

Some serious QDM going on in this corner of the county with more large blocks of land than anywhere else in the county. Adjoins 3000 acres of Redlands. Folks this place is loaded with soft mass this year and is being run by some good folks. Won't be hard to fill those 2 slots quickly.


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 28, 2008)

*Bump*

Come get these last 2 spots!


----------



## gawhitetail (Jul 30, 2008)

*Showing the Property again*

Any interested folks should send me a PM to make an appointment for this weekend.

2 spots still available.  Don't miss out.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 1, 2008)

*Bump*

Make your arrangements now to see this great tract.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 2, 2008)

*archery season is almost here!*

Do you have a place as awsome as this to be opening morning?

You could!  PM for an appointment.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 5, 2008)

*Stiff Competition*

It is getting down to the wire and I still have 2 spots to fill!

It is not too late.  Send me a PM and just come look.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 8, 2008)

*????????????????*

Other than it being late in the game to get members, why am I still hunitng for someone to take these last two spots?

Just come take a peak!  You will be asking when you can hang a stand!  I guarantee.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 11, 2008)

*Bump*

Anyone?


----------



## hghunter (Aug 11, 2008)

Would be interested in talking to you about your club-can be reached at 770-310-9841 Thanks.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 13, 2008)

A bump for a good club that is serious about QDM. Over 6000 acres of QDM in the immediate area with some serious alfalfa fields nearby. I've seen the bucks that come out of this corner of the county and they are getting better and better.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 15, 2008)

*Showing*

Showing the property this weekend.

PM for an appointment.


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 19, 2008)

*Still got two spots!*

Come on out and see this fantastic habitat.  

You still have time to scout and be ready for opening day!


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 23, 2008)

*bump*

?????????????????????????????????/


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 26, 2008)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## gawhitetail (Aug 31, 2008)

*space available*

Still got 2 spots left.

Come look tomorrow.

PM for details.


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 5, 2008)

Folks, this is an awsome tract.  It borders ours and I personally know of three bucks with 20+ inch spreads taken in the last 6 years along with a 137-class 8 point taken last year that a friend of mine with trail dogs helped find. It has everything you want - hardwoods, planted pines, cutovers and over 4 miles of creek bottoms with some bad beaver swamps that the big bucks like to retreat to. This should be a great club - Good Luck! (and spook some deer my way!)


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 11, 2008)

*Bump*

Ttt


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## LeGrand (Sep 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Muygrande (Sep 26, 2008)

When was the third pic taken hard horns already?  Good looking deer!


----------



## gawhitetail (Sep 27, 2008)

*I think*

that was from last season.

Don't you need one of my remaining memberships?  Or two?


----------



## LeGrand (Oct 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## gawhitetail (Oct 14, 2008)

*bump*

bump


----------



## LeGrand (Nov 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 8, 2008)

Still needing anybody? If so, how much given that we are already in Nov.? Thanks.


----------

